
Tip your Uber driver - enlightenedfool
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/22/tip-your-uber-driver/
======
spo81rty
Tipping in general annoys me when it is expected for normal service. If
someone like an uber driver does a great job and tells me about the city or
something then I like to be able to tip to show my appreciation. But I don't
like any sort of industries where a 20% tip is always expected. Why should I
tip a bartender for handing me a beer? Just raise the prices.

------
pfarnsworth
Nope. I will never tip my Uber driver. One of the main selling points for
taking Uber is because I don't have to tip.

People seem to forget (or don't know) that platforms like Uber and Lyft give
additional money to drivers for hitting certain numbers, like $X for 100 rides
in a week, etc. It's not just straight fares that pay the drivers. One driver
was explaining to me how it works, and many drivers will only drive during
surge times, so I don't really feel too sorry for them, especially when
they're making 2X or more on a surge fare (which I've paid many times, because
even then it's cheaper than taxi).

------
11thEarlOfMar
I tip. Drivers frequently seem a little surprised, but smile and take it.

However, while we are on the subject of tipping...

I'm pretty put off by tipping for counter service. You order at the register,
when your food is ready, you pick it up at the register.

But these Square and similar systems provide the business with the ability to
but tip options on the menu: 10%, 15%, 20%, ... A particular ice cream shop in
Palo Alto, and a particular Middle Eastern eatery in Fremont come to mind.
Yes, you can skip the tip, but I worry about my next visit...

There are also 1/2 service businesses where you order at the register and they
bring the food out. You still get the big buttons with several tip options,
and that's a little easier because at least they are doing something to earn
it, but 20% to bring me my food? 25%?

What do you folks think about this? Do we tip them because, hey, they can't
possibly survive in Silicon Valley without 25% on a scoop of ice cream?

~~~
taternuts
Personally, I almost never tip for pick-up orders unless for some reason they
go above and beyond. When you order at the register and they bring the food
out, for some reason I feel like that crosses the tip threshold, but only for
10%. As a data point, I always tip at least 20% at a restaurant

------
dnautics
As a former Lyft driver, I really wouldn't want this to become expected. If
tipping happens in cash, This will reclass the driver according to IRS tax
standards and cause the drivers to enter a different class with a more onerous
system, and compounding problems when you don't get tipped.

~~~
SilasX
What IRS distinction are you referring to that hinges on cash vs electronic
tips?

------
commentzorro
NOOO! This ruins the whole experience. Right now Uber is a convenient
alternative to Taxis in (large) part because there is no tipping necessary.
Once tipping is required you have to go through all those mental gymnastics
all the time: how good a job did this person do, will I ever want them as a
driver again, if I leave too low a tip will I get lower rating?

Tipping will take Uber from a nice no-personality no-thought experience to an
annoying "do I want to deal with all that" mental decision each and every
time.

------
ambivalence
An European's perspective on tipping is nicely covered here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBTfj2lN6sQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBTfj2lN6sQ)

Basically, "The bill came to $20 therefore you asked me for $20 and as per
your exact request I gave you $20. Just like you asked. And I'm somehow an
asshole for that."

Yes, he also covers "waiters are underpaid", etc.

------
shalmanese
Uber, because of all the data it's able to collect, operates on a fine tipped
point between supply and demand. You see this all the time with Uber coming
into a new city with initially high rates to rapidly bootstrap their driver
pool and then a slow ratcheting down over time.

Widespread tipping wouldn't result in drivers being better compensated, except
in the short term. In the long term, it will simply result in Uber lowering
its rates to compensate and the drivers making exactly the same amount.

------
chomp
Never. I use Uber because I don't have to tip, and I report drivers that ask
for tips.

~~~
csours
I've never Uber'd, what's the grounds for reporting?

------
Overtonwindow
I don't want to rip my uber driver. Part of what makes Uber is that it's all
taken care of. I don't want Uber to behave MORE like taxis. I also don't want
my driver making assumptions about me and gauging level of service based on
expected tip.

------
electriclove
I like Uber because I don't need to think about tipping. I get out of the ride
and am on my way.

------
mianos
The whole point of Uber is the smooth cashless transaction. Put a button on
the app maybe but cash, it's retrograde.

------
edoceo
I stopped tipping a while ago. The whole model is broken.

